# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اطلاعات در مورد رشته فوریت پزشکی و دهیاری ( کمک فوری )

## konkur100

*سلا دوستان
ترو خدا اگه کسی میتونه تو این زمینه کمکم کنه . 
کسی در مورد رشته** فوریت پزشکی اطلاعاتی** داره ؟؟؟ این رشته دولتی تا چه رتبه ای میگیره منطقه 2 ؟؟ شرایطش چطوریه ؟؟؟ این رشته دانشگاه ازاد هم داره ؟؟؟؟؟؟
( درضمن کسی در مورد رشته* *دهیاری** که همون پیش زمینه پرستاریه اطلاعاتی داره بده )
خدا خیرتون بده*

----------


## Dr_farid

> *سلا دوستان
> ترو خدا اگه کسی میتونه تو این زمینه کمکم کنه . 
> کسی در مورد رشته** فوریت پزشکی اطلاعاتی** داره ؟؟؟ این رشته دولتی تا چه رتبه ای میگیره منطقه 2 ؟؟ شرایطش چطوریه ؟؟؟ این رشته دانشگاه ازاد هم داره ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ( درضمن کسی در مورد رشته* *دهیاری** که همون پیش زمینه پرستاریه اطلاعاتی داره بده )
> خدا خیرتون بده*


دوست عزیز اون پیش زمینه پرستاری بهیاری هست که قبلا فکر کنم در حد دیپلم بهیاری بود.
کاردانی فوریت پزشکی هم به صورت نیمه متمرکز میگیره که یه سری شرایط داره آخر دفترچه.
فوریت های پزشکی برای اورژانس 115 عمدتا کار میکنن.

----------


## aminb12

> *سلا دوستان
> ترو خدا اگه کسی میتونه تو این زمینه کمکم کنه . 
> کسی در مورد رشته** فوریت پزشکی اطلاعاتی** داره ؟؟؟ این رشته دولتی تا چه رتبه ای میگیره منطقه 2 ؟؟ شرایطش چطوریه ؟؟؟ این رشته دانشگاه ازاد هم داره ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ( درضمن کسی در مورد رشته* *دهیاری** که همون پیش زمینه پرستاریه اطلاعاتی داره بده )
> خدا خیرتون بده*



*دهیاری ؟؟؟منظورت بهیاریه؟ دیپلم بهیاری رو میتونی از همدان بگیری اما ربطی به پرستاری نداره برای پرستاری باید کنکور بدی . فوریت های پزشکی هم ازاد نداره*

----------


## konkur100

> دوست عزیز اون پیش زمینه پرستاری بهیاری هست که قبلا فکر کنم در حد دیپلم بهیاری بود.
> کاردانی فوریت پزشکی هم به صورت نیمه متمرکز میگیره که یه سری شرایط داره آخر دفترچه.
> فوریت های پزشکی برای اورژانس 115 عمدتا کار میکنن.


عزیزم فدااااااااات شم به سوالم دقیقا جواب ندادی ! من میگم این رشته دولتی و ازاد داره ؟؟ تا چه رتبه ای میگیره و کدوم دانشگاه ها ؟؟ الان من میتونم تو انتخاب رشته بزنم ؟؟؟ کجای دفترچه نوشته ؟؟؟؟

----------


## konkur100

UP

----------


## shahab74

سلام 
رشته فوریت های پزشکی بیشتر با توجه به کارشون بیشتر به عنوان امداد و نجات در جاده ها بیشتر استفاده میشن این افراد ،این رشته با توجه به کاری که میکنن باید یکم دل وجرعت داشته باشی چون تو اولین کسی هستی که با فرد حادثه دیده برخورد میکنه و باید اقدامات اولیه رو انجام بده.این رشته رو فقط دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی داره دانشگاه آزاد نداره،بعد این رشته کاردانی هست ولی توی مقاطع بالاتر هم میتونی ادامه تحصیل بدی(ازین بابت خیالت راحت)،درمورد رتبه مورد نیاز هم من یکی از رفیق های خودم با رتبه 49000 منطقه دو قبول شد اگر مجاز به انتخاب رشته دانشگاه های روزانه شدی مشکلی نیست احتمال قبولیت زیاده توی چند برابر ظرفیت اسمت به احتمال زیاد میاد ولی برای قبولی قطعی  چون نیمه متمرکز دارای مصاحبه و تست ورزشی و انجام معاینات پزشکی هست باید اونجا هم قبول شی .ولی راز قبول شدن توی این رشته یکی قد بلند(حداقل 170 به بالا)اگر زیر 170 هستی اصلا نرو که سریع رد میشی دوم هم بدن ورشی و شکم نداشته باشی کلا بدن ورزشی داشته باشی،ولی در کل رشته بسیار خوبیه بازار کارش هم عالیه فقط یکم شغلش پر استرس  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## konkur100

> سلام 
> رشته فوریت های پزشکی بیشتر با توجه به کارشون بیشتر به عنوان امداد و نجات در جاده ها بیشتر استفاده میشن این افراد ،این رشته با توجه به کاری که میکنن باید یکم دل وجرعت داشته باشی چون تو اولین کسی هستی که با فرد حادثه دیده برخورد میکنه و باید اقدامات اولیه رو انجام بده.این رشته رو فقط دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی داره دانشگاه آزاد نداره،بعد این رشته کاردانی هست ولی توی مقاطع بالاتر هم میتونی ادامه تحصیل بدی(ازین بابت خیالت راحت)،درمورد رتبه مورد نیاز هم من یکی از رفیق های خودم با رتبه 49000 منطقه دو قبول شد اگر مجاز به انتخاب رشته دانشگاه های روزانه شدی مشکلی نیست احتمال قبولیت زیاده توی چند برابر ظرفیت اسمت به احتمال زیاد میاد ولی برای قبولی قطعی  چون نیمه متمرکز دارای مصاحبه و تست ورزشی و انجام معاینات پزشکی هست باید اونجا هم قبول شی .ولی راز قبول شدن توی این رشته یکی قد بلند(حداقل 170 به بالا)اگر زیر 170 هستی اصلا نرو که سریع رد میشی دوم هم بدن ورشی و شکم نداشته باشی کلا بدن ورزشی داشته باشی،ولی در کل رشته بسیار خوبیه بازار کارش هم عالیه فقط یکم شغلش پر استرس


باید حتما روزانه مجاز شده باشیم تا بتونیم بریم این رشته ؟؟؟ فقط روزانه داره این رشته ؟

----------

